# Acacia wood alternative?



## seoetting (Mar 2, 2012)

I am looking for some advice on an alternative to acacia wood as this kind of wood is hard to find and expensive. I have included an image of the wood and I would appreciate any feedback on a type of wood that looks similar, is inexpensive, and domestic. I am going to be turning a bunch of pedestals and I want to achieve the same look and finish it with oil to bring out the beauty of the wood. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

The reason some of these woods are expensive and hard to find is because they're beautiful and rare. If there were a lot of look alikes, then it wouldn't be so expensive as people would gladly use the more plentiful alternative.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I never here of this wood before but I made a small club out of a piece of split cherry firewood and it looks like this.


----------

